# [Solved] Kernel panic: no partition recognized

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Hello everybody out there!

   I am compiling a new kernel, linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r3. I get the following kernel panic:

```

[   62.555918] VFS: Cannot open root device "sda1" or unknown-block(0,0)

[   62.557310] Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

[   62.558725] Kernel panic – not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

[   62.560140] Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #1

[   62.561553] Call trace:

[   62.562962]  [<fffffffff815713df>] panic+0x9b/0x1a0

[   62.564369]  [<fffffffff81571520>] ? printk+0x3c/0x44

[   62.565770]  [<fffffffff817dff14>] mount_block_root+0x1d8/0x27f

[   62.567174]  [<fffffffff817e0011>] mount_root+0x56/0x5a

[   62.568561]  [<fffffffff817e0150>] prepare_namespace+0x13b/0x168

[   62.569945]  [<fffffffff817df67b>] kernel_init+0x125/0x130

[   62.571326]  [<fffffffff810395c2>] ? schedule_tail+0x22/0xa0

[   62.572694]  [<fffffffff815759d4>] kernel_thread_helper+0x4/0x10

[   62.574052]  [<fffffffff817df556>] ? parse_early_options+0x20/0x20

[   62.575413]  [<fffffffff815759d0>] ? gs_change+0xb/0xb 

```

I still have some troubles in understanding kernel panic error messages, but it seems to me that it does not detect my partitions. Here is some information about my hardware:

```

$ lspci -knn

[…]

00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller [8086:3b22] (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device [1458:b005]

02:00.0 SATA controller [0106]: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller [197b:2363] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard [1458:b000]

02:00.1 IDE controller [0106]: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller [197b:2363] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard [1458:b000]

[…] 

```

I have two disks. On the first disk, there are two partitions, the first one being a primary partition mounted on "/", the second one an extended partition mounted on "/home." On the second disk, there is only one primary partition being mounted on "/mnt/disque2." All of them use Ext4 format.

   I have double checked: support for AHCI, JMicron (PATA), Ext4 and MD-DOS partitions are built-in the kernel. Here is the corresponding entry in my "grub.conf:"

```

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.39-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda1 i8042.noaux

```

I do not doubt I have done some stupid mistake in my kernel configuration, but I cannot find what this mistake is. Can anybody give me an hand?

   Best regards.

   The Spacial SpriteLast edited by Le Farfadet Spatial on Sat Aug 06, 2011 10:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

Pastebin your kernel config.

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Hello everybody out there!

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Pastebin your kernel config.

 

http://pastebin.com/esZ1eQ9F

   Best regards.

   The Spacial Sprite

----------

## redagadir

hi,

i've had a similar problem.

i had to rebuild my initramfs to get it working.Last edited by redagadir on Wed Dec 21, 2011 9:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Hello everybody out there!

 *redagadir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i've had a similar problem.
> 
> i had to rebuild my initramfs to get it working.
> ...

 

How did you do that?

   Best regards.

   The Spacial Sprite

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Hello everybody out there!

   Well, I have done some slightly changes in the configuration, and then some others. Eventually the kernel did boot. I do not really know what was exactly wrong in the previous configuration. I hope I will be able to understand internals of the Linux kernel, but in my experience when you are at the beginning, there are some things you cannot understand as long as you have not got enough experience. So, for now on, I will not try to investigate that issue any further: problem solved, thank you.

   Best regards.

   The Spacial Sprite

----------

